# It's SNOWING !- how do you deal with your poodles in the snow?



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

Ours come in with snow and ice balls on their feet too, but they too love the snow and race around out on our property several times a day. I just let them in when they stop wrestling and let them dry off on a blanket, pulling off the snowballs from their belly, feet and legs so they dry faster. Some people who walk their dogs on sidewalks like muttluks to avoid salt or chemical deicers.

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

There's a lot of personal preferences involved in these questions.

I personally use a light down puffer for my boys, more to keep their backs and necks dry than for warmth.









The general consensus is that the spoos don't usually need to wear coats but that's a lot of hair to get snow packed. A solution for that is a snowsuit, some even use onesie jammies. They'll still get damp in those, but damp is easier to deal with than snowballs, I think. 









Older poos and smaller poos will likely feel the cold more, so a coat may be good idea for them.

Boots...well they're worth the price of admission just to watch the poos try to walk in them lol. Practically speaking, if you're going to be walking on salted or chemically treated surfaces, definitely worth trying.

I've seen strap on caps which might help with the topknot. Ice balls in the legs would require a snow suit or pants long enough, or longer boots. I tried doggie leggings and they kind of worked.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Many years ago we had a tpoo who loved to play in the snow with my kids. I made a snowsuit for her out of an old baby sleeper. The arms and legs were long enough to reach her paws and I left an opening so she could potty. Because her legs were covered, no snowballs formed in her fur. 

I’ve been looking for something similar for my minipoo but haven’t found anything that is long enough to cover her pompoms. I use a comb to comb out the snowballs and we shovel an area of the yard for potty breaks. 

I also tried several boots on my dog but she hated them and some didn’t fit well and fell off while she walked. In theory some boots may cover part of the leg avoid snow balls in the fur.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

If it is below 32 degrees out and Poppy will be outside for longer than a quick potty break I put a coat on her. If it is snowing heavily I put a coat on her just so she isn't soaked to the skin. Her coat is usually very short so she could easily get very cold if wet. Because I sew, I am thinking of making some spandex leggings to prevent leg snowballs. For my last three girls over the last 26 yrs I just pop them in the tub and give a quick rinse of warm water to get rid of snowballs in the fur and salt on the feet. It is quicker and tidier than trying to comb it out. Poppy just comes in the door and runs to the tub.Iris did the same. She does play in the snow every day and tracks the bunnies too but at my age, because I worry about falling on slipery sidewalks I no longer do neighborhood walks when the sidewalks are snowy or icy. She does go to a lot of stores with me so we always wash footies off because of salt and icky stuff in parking lots and on store sidewalks. I am considering boots but for now we just do foot washes. She likes the foot baths!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I rescued Tonka when he was five. The first time we walked in a snow storm he came back inside the door and stopped dead in his tracks. It turns out that he was used to being toweled off before he entered the rest of the house.

We don't ever walk in salt, but when it gets below about -15C, I started to notice him limping from cold. So now he wears boots at that temperature... whether he likes it or not.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Zoe adores snow. She and Opal, the Lab, have wild snow games - I've even had Zoe jump into a drift that was over her head - she just "swam" out. When she comes in, I rub her down with a towel. Now that she is no longer in show coat I may have to get her a snowsuit!


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Our first snow was a bust here in NY but we are ready for it! The only thing I don't like is the crazy amount of salt on our road (which is a very steep hill).


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I shovel snow like I always did when I lived in Idaho. (above) Only here in Wa it doesn't snow too much or at all except last year...that was a rare one. 









Dang, that picture went sideways. But it's Maurice running down the middle of the road in front of my house. No cars. (don't worry) He was having a wee of a time. I don't worry about salt because even if there is some, which there wasn't I don't think here, they just need to walk on my driveway or yard and it gets wiped off and diluted. I never did worry about that stuff when I lived in Idaho where they for sure put magnesium chloride (I think?) on the roads. It just came off when we got back to my driveway. Never a problem from that. Ice balls come off when they lie by the fireplace. Booties, they'd just rip off. Hats? No. Their top knots ARE their hats I figure. It doesn't matter if they get a little wet or snowy. It all dries again. They do like the snow.

They have little ski parkas that they wear if it's extra chilly...like below about 25depending on the dampness. Here, it feels colder than it did in Idaho when the temperature is significantly warmer because it's such wet snow usually and just more humidity. There, I had Chihuahuas, a Dobe and a Lab and we all walked until it got below about 15 degrees. They went out to pee even if it was 30 below zero. (which it only did a couple of times for a week or so) Boy, they did their business quickly. And right back inside.

So, I'd say, keep them from being too cold/shivering. And rinse off their feet either by trudging through fresh snow that doesn't have salt in it afterwards or rinse off in the tub/sink. They do have hair on their ears and frost bite doesn't happen much to dogs' feet. So I think as long as you're not out there for a very long time, and the dogs look comfortable, it should be fine with just a coat, if needed.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Ok .... Those doggy leggings,jammies, and hats are hilarious! I am now very tempted.... It's a pity I never learned to knit. Annie will tolerate me putting anything on her so long as she gets a walk out of it. 

We went for a 20 Min walk this morning and her ears were cold to the touch, and she was definitely on the edge of cold (-5C, sunny, but with a wicked wind). I live on the edge of a river gorge,so the wind is often nasty. 

I am thinking of making/picking up a snood. I guess I should keep an eye out for a coat and boots as well... most of the stuff in the store looks more cute than functional. 

I love the snow and the cold and am happiest at -15C - I fully expect to keep walking down to at least -30, it's just a matter of figuring out how to keep Annie warm. 

Where I live now they like to put these huge chunks of rock salt that look like small gravel down.my mom has little rubber booties she puts on her Yorkie, as if they get stuck in her paw it hurts- I don't know if my spoo will have the same issue. The rubber balloon booties actually stay on which is lovely. The Yorkie has an extensive coat and sweater wardrobe, but I wasn't sure if my spoo would need them as well, as previous large dogs were impervious to cold. .


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, no doubt it's colder and harsher than any place I've lived as an adult. (I notice you're in Ontario) Brrrrr.:smow:Anyhow, I think with the kind of rock salt you describe, I'd be thinking about putting something on my dogs' feet. And that wind! Yikes! Well actually, where I live has some serious wind at times too but over all, the temps are pretty mild. I use to have a snood for my Doberman because his cropped ears had little hair inside of them. He looked so cute in it. So that's a good idea...a snood for your poodle. You'll have to post pictures when you get your precious all decked out. :angel:


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Milo totally adores snow. We are currently on a mini vacation and took milo with us. The fall picture was taken just yesterday and today, 10cm of snow fell in the city. I didnt pack his snow suit so he got a fair bit of snow balls but thankfully nothing he cant manage. I usually let him off leash back home but this park was close to a road and had rules about dog being on leash but he still had tons of fun!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I also enjoyed the pictures of hats, leggings and snowsuits. I can’t imagine wrangling Buck into a snowsuit, four booties either. Thank goodness it’s not an issue here. Stay warm everyone!


----------



## MustLoveDogs (Apr 20, 2019)

What booties do you recommend? I'm concerned about the salt hurting her feet or making her sick.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Our dogs love the snow, too. When Jazz was young and very slender, I sometimes put a fleece jacket on her in very cold weather and used foot covers--very light booties--to keep ice balls out of her bracelets when it snowed. She didn't seem bothered (never mind that she looks fairly mortified in the photo), but Blue hated them, so he went barefoot. Now that we live in a community that uses a lot of de-icer, I wipe their feet with a wet cloth after a walk, because Blue, especially, licks his paws.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Things I'd forgotten about til my memory was jogged reading thru this thread

Mushers Secret will help protect the feet from 

"Salt Residue and Ice Melt
Ice build-up
Snowballing
Sand and sandburn
Hot pavement
Rough terrain
Chemicals such as pesticides, lawn fertilizers etc"

according to their website. It's available many places but here's the website link Home - Musher's Secret

There's other brands of course, but this brand isn't terribly expensive.

An option to sink/tub rinse offs is a foot bath. I'd seen a contraption like this on the Petco website









and realized that I had a wide mouth plastic container and washcloth on hand (I use a tall plastic cup lol). For smaller dogs or snow/ice/dirt low on a standard's legs, this might help. 

I've seen folks mention some success with the Pawz rubber dog boots and I think the Muttluks brand has some fans. 

I'm guessing to be successfully worn, the boots need to be pretty flexible so they can move fairly normally, in spite of not feeling the ground as usual, and a cinch or wrap closure on the top to keep the boots on.

Ok, just found these. I just don't know...reviews on Amazon seem generally positive, fwtw.









I also keep a small travel hair dryer in a cabinet near the back door but toweling off seems to be just as fast .


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I like those Walkie Paws. They seem like they would be beneficial in reducing burrs and ticks on feet (no solution for face ticks since hockey masks are out). 

We have reason to use boots from time to time- what a pain! The moccasins that search/rescue dogs use seem like the best, but are too expensive for our infrequent use.

I also had no idea dog leg warmers exist. The things I learn here!


----------



## Saaanderud (Nov 29, 2018)

Lewis LOVES the snow. It's harder to get him to come inside in winter than in summer. And he was born in June in North Carolina. I just keep his coat a little longer and keep the thermostat at 67-68.


----------



## Saaanderud (Nov 29, 2018)

My husband snow blows a winding trail through the back yard. It gives the dogs some exercise and makes poop-scooping much easier (poop on the trail or stick my muckett in a snowbank: hmmm.....)


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Skylar said:


> Many years ago we had a tpoo who loved to play in the snow with my kids. I made a snowsuit for her out of an old baby sleeper. The arms and legs were long enough to reach her paws and I left an opening so she could potty. Because her legs were covered, no snowballs formed in her fur.
> 
> I’ve been looking for something similar for my minipoo but haven’t found anything that is long enough to cover her pompoms. I use a comb to comb out the snowballs and we shovel an area of the yard for potty breaks.
> 
> I also tried several boots on my dog but she hated them and some didn’t fit well and fell off while she walked. In theory some boots may cover part of the leg avoid snow balls in the fur.


Skylar, on Etsy there are some shops that have dog pajamas. I have some for Zeke ( i don't deal with snow, though), and they go all the way down to his feet. If you send a note with an order with his measurements, they'll make it custom for you. That's what I did. If I can find the one I'm thinking of, I'll post the link.


----------



## johnk (Jun 12, 2016)

*Clean an area with a snowblower*

All our 6 male standard poodles have loved the snow. Sometimes they don't know when to come in. They've trudged through the snow to play and to relieve themselves. The best solution we found is to clean an area with a snow blower. Our area consists of paths about 5 or 6 feet wide that connect to two 8 ft diameter areas. This path is about 80 ft long (and is the top of a "T"). There is a connection from our back door from our house to the path - also wide.

When snow starts falling to when it stops it's impossible to keep the poodles out of the softer snow when playing. Other times they have stayed in the paths and also designateded a relief area. When the snow hardens and they stay mostly in the paths - no more ice balls.

In the softer snow we don't use booties or coats. We keep the feet well trimmed to avoid buildup. Towels are kept on a radiator and we pet down with them until there are no or little dangling ice. WE ALSO TIME THE OUTDOOR ACTIVITY.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Tonka used to run outside, naked, at -25C... for about 20 minutes. If the snow built up on his pads, he'd stop, chew it out, then take off running again.

He still wears no clothes, but at his age, from recent temperature fluctuations and new observations, I'll put boots on him when it drops below freezing.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I am so jealous of all of you with yards you can let your poodles run in! Annie is, alas, an apartment dog, and stuck on sidewalks mostly.

Based on reading this, it looks like the general consensus is... Larger poodles need less winter gear than small ones, old and very young poodles need more winter gear, fur is good but doesn't make a huge difference, boots are good for long periods of outdoors or ice melt, and poodles who run in the yard don't need coats while those who go for a sedate walk might. I guess this is the same as me.... I might carry firewood at -25 with no coat, but i would never go for a walk or stand still at that temperature without one!

I have decided to get her boots and a light jacket for when it is raining/snowing heavily, or for if we go winter camping this year. probably pawz style boots with the vise opener thing to get them on, since they are more to protect her from salt than anything. I discovered my winter open faced balaclavas fit her reasonably well, so I can use that as a snood on really cold and windy days or freezing rain days. I promise pictures of her ridiculous outfit as soon as I have it!


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

Well there are ups and downs with everything....living on a large rural property we have the issue of seeing one of our dogs eating something from afar and thinking oh NO! I sure hope that's nothing disgusting :{

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I too live in the Great Lakes - by Lake Superior. My Spoo absolutely loves the snow. Even if it is over his height - he will leap over it, race in it, and not come in till he is exhausted. He hates all clothing. Forget it. 

I take him to the woods where he can run to his hearts content.

I do have a problem with the salt/snowmelt chemicals. I try to keep him away from it, or let him run through fresh show after going across a walk that has it. The first year I had him I did not realize how dangerous it was and he ended up with sores around his mouth from trying to lick it off, and from his pads being raw. So I suggest either rinsing it off, or as I do having them run through fresh snow afterwards. I really watch for places where it has been put down.

The only time he has a problem with the snow or the temperature is if it some strange exact combination of temperature and snow condition that causes the snow to pack in balls between his pads. He then either comes to me to get them out, or chews them out. 

I have tried the booties thing. It is worse than trying to put on boots and snowsuits for two toddlers!


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Here in Minnesota I had to get creative with Rudy. Everytime I tried boots they came off and I was out in 2 feet of snow looking for them. I bought an extra fleece snow suit by Ultra Paws Snow Jam and actually sewed the boots onto the bottom of the legs. He was taking too long to find the perfect spot to grace with poop/pee and would start dancing because his feet were so cold. I also bought a Hurtta snow/rain suit that I love for those wet days. Did not like the Zippy Dynamics suit and returned it. It was a maze of elastic pulls that would boggle your mind and the elastic, once youi adjusted it, hung outside of the suit.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Charleeann67:) said:


> I bought an extra fleece snow suit by Ultra Paws Snow Jam and actually sewed the boots onto the bottom of the legs. He was taking too long to find the perfect spot to grace with poop/pee and would start dancing because his feet were so cold. I also bought a Hurtta snow/rain suit that I love for those wet days.


Whaaaa? I simply can't imagine. How does a male pee and poo in a snowsuit with the feet sewn on?


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

LOL the feet have nothing to do with the "areas" that need to have access to the great outdoors. His "butt" isn't covered and his other male part is not covered except for his chest. Hope that helps.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I need a photo of a snowsuit with the booties sewn on! Also a photo on the dog

I can't even get one or the other on him, how does one do the four footed suit on?


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Well, it IS a bit of a coordination and wrestling match rolled into one but it beats having a dog that takes too long to select a "spot" outside when it's 40 below. I bought the boots on clearance, someone had returned them and tried them but as I said before, I just ended up having to search 2 feet of snow for them. I had purchased a 2nd snowsuit and that's when it came to me to just sew them on the bottom of the legs, kind of like what we called idiot mittens when we were kids where our mittens dangled from the ends of our sleeves. Took just a few minutes and it worked. Much better to have my little guy do his business outside.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Sorry, just tried to send a photo of Rudy in his snowsuit but couldn't. My fault I know.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

*walkee paws*

I am late to the party but I looked up the Walkee Paws on Amazon and I am obsessed with one of their marketing videos! I just keep playing it over and over! LOL!:lol: It was also filmed close to where I live. I am seriously thinking about these for my girls now, especially with this first storm of the season hitting us.:smow:

https://youtu.be/jUgpJJbi8BQ


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I think a Goldpaw series stretch fleece paired with Pawz booties provides the most trunk coverage & salt protection with the least fuss. I dressed my mini mix up in all sorts of things, but always came back to these very functional products.

Just bought Peggy her first Goldpaw fleece the other day, but doubtful she'll need it this year. We don't get much snow around here. 

Looks ridiculous with her puppy fluff!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

The walkee paws look like you wouldn't be able to lose one of them like is always happening with single booties.

But their nails have to be short, and we can never get my spoos nails short as the quick grows out too long. Let us know how they work


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...577022378.-2207520000..&type=3&size=1638,1638

Rudy in the fall before snow flies. I bought two of these and a pair of fleece "boots". I sewed the boots to the 2nd suit's legs. Works like a charm. I had thought of the idiot mitten idea that walkee paws has but then he would get snow balls on the rest of him. This way he is covered except for those critical areas. lol


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Charleeann67:) said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...577022378.-2207520000..&type=3&size=1638,1638
> 
> Rudy in the fall before snow flies. I bought two of these and a pair of fleece "boots". I sewed the boots to the 2nd suit's legs. Works like a charm. I had thought of the idiot mitten idea that walkee paws has but then he would get snow balls on the rest of him. This way he is covered except for those critical areas. lol


AHHHH!! So cute!!!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

No special clothes for my dogs. If it is really cold, then we only go on very short walks, or no walks at all. I have a fenced yard, so they can go out to do their business and/or to eat snow. Bob used to love to eat snow off of the patio furniture.

A few happy snow pictures:


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

My spoo just wants to be naked. He doesn't care about rain or snow or temperatures below 0 degrees either. I have only seen him cold once in 10 years and that was when it was super windy and bitter cold with the windchill at -30. And then he wanted to go in after about 15 minutes.

But as my service dog I have to take him places that have the dreaded salt and chemicals which are horrible on his feet, and even worse if he licks them off.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I ended up buying a Shedrow coat and Pawz booties. So far she's only worn the Pawz once, and seemed to do fine with them once we got outside. 

I put the Shedrow on her almost every night, not because of cold, but because it has reflective striping and there isn't much street-lighting in my neighbourhood. I'm considering taking one of my old safety vests and sewing it down to poodle-size at Christmas. I also have been putting her coat on when it rains/snows to keep her dry. 

My balaclavas work well enough for her as a snood. It's not been miserable enough for me to bother inflicting one on her yet, but it's good to know I have the option when it gets really windy... 

I am a winter-lover, so I'm hoping this will be enough gear to keep her happy on 30 min walks at -20 to -35. I'm hoping to get some cross country skiing in with her this winter too. 

Here's a picture of her in her "finery" - I think she kinda looks like a horse. I have a smaller stretchy balaclava that fits her much better than the one she's wearing in this picture. I really want to track down my purple balaclava so she can all match, rather than my boring black and grey ones.


----------

